# حالة ترخيم excessive في سقف خرساني، برجاء إبداء الملاحظات (صور)



## م محمد عاشور (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة المهندسين الكرام، التحية وبعد ،،،

الصور أدناه تظر سقفاً متصل من الناحيتين، طول الـ span يساوي 10 متر، حدث ترخيم في السقف بعد إزالة الدعم بمقدار 15 سم تقريباً .!

قمت بالبحث في الـ ACI، IBC فكانت كل القيم المعطاة للحد الأقصى لا تسمح بهذا القدر من الترخيم .! قد يبدو السؤال ساذجاً ، لكن عدا عن خيار"تكسير السقف" وإعادة تنفيذه مجدداً، هل ثمة خيارات أخرى .!

مع التحية .!

[ الصورة الأولى ]






[ الصورة الثانية ]



​


----------



## مسلم (20 يوليو 2010)

خبرتي متواضعة جدا لكن أعتقد انه لا خيار الا بتكسير السقف و إعادة صبه مع مراعاة صب الكمرة المقلوب مع صب السقف و في حالة تعذر ذلك لا يتم فك الشدة قبل صب الكمرة المقلوبة و ذلك حتى تساعد في تدعيم السقف


----------



## engmze (20 يوليو 2010)

هل هذا كوبرى ام ماذا ؟


----------



## م محمد عاشور (20 يوليو 2010)

engmze قال:


> هل هذا كوبرى ام ماذا ؟



ramp


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محمد عاشور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ندرس أولا أسباب حدوث الهبوط وهى :-
1- تم فك الشده الخشبيه للكمره الرئسيه التى تحمل البلاطه لان الصوره توضح أن المسافه بين للاعمده 10.0 م والمسافه الاخرى بين الاعمده العموديه على الاتجاه 10 م تقريبا 3.0 الى 3.50 م يعنى البلاطه (one way ) وعندما يتم عدم اكمال الركيزه الرئسيه أى عدم صبها ثم يتم فكها اذا سلوك البلاطه المصبوبه اختلف من الاتجاه القصير الى الاتجاه الطويل وهى غير مصممه على ذلك لذلك حدث هذا الهبوط 
2- من الخطأ الفادح عدم صب الكمر المقلوب مع البلاطه كما ينص الكود على ذلك حيث ذكر الكود أنه لكى تعمل البلاطه مع الكمر المقلوب كقطاع (L ) يجب أن تصب ميليثيا وهو مالم يتم عمله لذلك حتى لو لم يتم فك الشده الخشبيه وتم الصب على مرحلتين فسوف يحدث هبوط أيضا ولكن بقيمه أقل لان البلاطه أصبحت منفصله عن الكمره وبالتالى حمل البلاطه سوف ينتقل الى الكمره عن طريق حديد الكانات على أساس أن حمل البلاطه حمل شد وبالطبع الكانات فى الكمره غير مصممه على ذلك لذلك سوف يستمر الهبوط ولكن كما ذكرت بصوره أقل من الاولى 
والى لقاء اخر عن كيفية الحل 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مهندس اسامه. كيف يتم صب كمره مقلوبه مع السقف ميليثيا 
علي الرغم من عدم صب العمود اللذي يعمل كركيزه للكمره ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 يوليو 2010)

المهندس/Eng_m7mdgmal
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> مهندس اسامه. كيف يتم صب كمره مقلوبه مع السقف ميليثيا
> علي الرغم من عدم صب العمود اللذي يعمل كركيزه للكمره ؟


وما الضرر الذى يحدث من صب جزء العمود والذى يعمل كركيزه مع الكمره المقلوبه ؟؟ لايوجد مشكله من صب جزء العمود مع الكمره المقلوبه مه بلاطه السقف بل هذا مانص عليه الكود بالطبع لابد من زيادة ارتفاع اشاير العمود أعلى من الكمره المقلوبه بمقدار 65 مره قطر السيخ المستخدم فى العمود
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (20 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محمد عاشور
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ندرس أولا أسباب حدوث الهبوط وهى :-
> 1- تم فك الشده الخشبيه للكمره الرئسيه التى تحمل البلاطه لان الصوره توضح أن المسافه بين للاعمده 10.0 م والمسافه الاخرى بين الاعمده العموديه على الاتجاه 10 م تقريبا 3.0 الى 3.50 م يعنى البلاطه (one way ) وعندما يتم عدم اكمال الركيزه الرئسيه أى عدم صبها ثم يتم فكها اذا سلوك البلاطه المصبوبه اختلف من الاتجاه القصير الى الاتجاه الطويل وهى غير مصممه على ذلك لذلك حدث هذا الهبوط
> ...


شرح م اسامه لاسباب الترخيم هو فعلا كما ذكره وان اؤيد رائيه فيه
اما انت تعذر صب الكمر المقلوب مع السقف فانا من رائى لامانع ان يصب السقف فى يوم والكمر المقلوب يكون بعده 
على الايتم فك الشده الخشبيه للبلاطه الابعد صب الكمره المقلوبه بمده على الاقل اسبوعين
وشكرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محمد عاشور
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ندرس أولا أسباب حدوث الهبوط وهى :-
> 1- تم فك الشده الخشبيه للكمره الرئسيه التى تحمل البلاطه لان الصوره توضح أن المسافه بين للاعمده 10.0 م والمسافه الاخرى بين الاعمده العموديه على الاتجاه 10 م تقريبا 3.0 الى 3.50 م يعنى البلاطه (one way ) وعندما يتم عدم اكمال الركيزه الرئسيه أى عدم صبها ثم يتم فكها اذا سلوك البلاطه المصبوبه اختلف من الاتجاه القصير الى الاتجاه الطويل وهى غير مصممه على ذلك لذلك حدث هذا الهبوط
> ...


أتفق مع المهندس أسامة 100% وأشكرك على تحليلك الصائب للمشكلة
ولكن لدى ملاحظة واحدة أود توضيحها للمهندس الفاضل صاحب الموضوع
يمكنك عدم صب الكمرة المقلوبة بشرط عدم نزع الشدة من أسفل البلاطة أو يمكنك تدعيم البلاطة بأستخدام جاكات وبعد ذلك يمكنك صب الكمرة حين تسمح الظروف بذلك

نأتى لنقطة أخرى وهى ترميم البلاطة بعد حدوث الترخيم 
الحالة الراهنة -كما أشار المهندس أسامة - عملت البلاطة كانها بلاطة وان واى بالاتجاه الطويل (10 متر) وربما تكون البلاطة قد تعرضت لشروخ عمودية على ذلك الاتجاه ( شروخ موازية للأتجاه القصير بالبلاطة)
ولكن لا ضرر من ذلك فعليك بتثبيت جاكات ورفع السلابة ثم بعد ذلك صب الكمرة المقلوبة وفى تلك الحالة ستعمل البلاطة كانها وان واى ولكن بالاتجاه القصير ( الأتجاه العمودى على الكمر ) مما يعنى أن تلك الشروخ السابقة أصبحت ليست ذات أهمية لأن البلاطة تعمل الان بالأتجاه القصير


----------



## engmans (21 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعه الراجل عايز حل وانا بوافق راى ميشيل انه يرفع البلاطه بجاكات ويعمل التدعيم المطلوب وبعد كده يصب الكمره المقلوبه


----------



## A.Bozan (21 يوليو 2010)

بانتظار رأي الاساتذة في الحل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أتفق مع المهندس أسامة 100% وأشكرك على تحليلك الصائب للمشكلة
> ولكن لدى ملاحظة واحدة أود توضيحها للمهندس الفاضل صاحب الموضوع
> يمكنك عدم صب الكمرة المقلوبة بشرط عدم نزع الشدة من أسفل البلاطة أو يمكنك تدعيم البلاطة بأستخدام جاكات وبعد ذلك يمكنك صب الكمرة حين تسمح الظروف بذلك
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اتفق مع راي الاخوة الافاضل م اسامة نوارة وم ميشيل في سبب المشكله وهو عدم صب الكمرة المقلوبة قبل الفك 

ولكن من وجهة نظري ان نفس المشكله في البلاطه السفلي والتي علي ما يبدو من الصورة ان الكمرة المقلوبه لم يتم صبها مع السقف او قبل الفك للسقف السفلي ويمكن لم يتم صبها حتي الان!!!!!!!!!!!!

فواضح ان المشكله مزمنة والمقاول مش فاهم حاجه - والحل هو كما قال الاخ ميشيل اعادة الصلب وصب الكمر المقلوب وعدم فك الصلب اطلاقاً قبل ان يحدث تصلب كامل مع معالجة ولا مانع من وضع اضافات لتحسين مقاومة الخرسانه المصبوبة في الكمر المقلوب - مع اضافة حديد علوي في منتصف الكمر المقلوب - كحديد ضغط اضافي - لتحسين خواص القطاع للكمر المقلوب في منطقة الدفليكشن العظمي في منتصف البلاطه 

والله المستعان 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / Mecheil Edwar
السلام عليكم​


> أتفق مع المهندس أسامة 100% وأشكرك على تحليلك الصائب للمشكلة


أنا الذى أشكرك على مداخلاتك الرائعه وحلمك وحسن خلقك ومثابرتك على العلم والمعرفه للاخريين 


> يمكنك عدم صب الكمرة المقلوبة بشرط عدم نزع الشدة من أسفل البلاطة أو يمكنك تدعيم البلاطة بأستخدام جاكات وبعد ذلك يمكنك صب الكمرة حين تسمح الظروف بذلك


اذا كانت الكمره المقلوبه الرئسيه والتى تحمل البلاطه مصممه على أساس قطاع مستطيل (Rec. section) عند الركيزه أى غير مرتبطه مع البلاطه أى تم حساب عمقها (d) على أساس أن قطاعها مستطيل فلايوجد مشكله فى أن يتم صب البلاطه اولا ثم يتم صب الكمره بعد ذلك حين تسمح الظروف اما اذا كان عمق هذه الكمره المقلوبه تم حسابه عند الركيزه على أساس أنه قطاع (L-Section) اذن فى هذه الحاله لابد من صب الكمره المقلوبه مع البلاطه فى وقت واحد وليس على مرحلتيين لكى يعمل القطاع (أى لكى يعمل الجزء من البلاطه الذى تم تحديد طوله أثناء التصميم مع الكمره المقلوبه والذى اللجوء اليه فى التصميم أدى الى التقليل من ارتفاع الكمره لانه عمل على زيادة العرض الفعال من الكمره المقلوبه عن العرض الفعلى للكمره)وبما أن هذا الذى يعرفه المصمم فقط لذلك ماعلى المنفذ الا أن يلتزم بالكود من صب الكمره المقلوبه مع البلاطه فى نفس الوقت هذا والله أعلم 


> ولكن لا ضرر من ذلك فعليك بتثبيت جاكات ورفع السلابة ثم بعد ذلك صب الكمرة المقلوبة وفى تلك الحالة ستعمل البلاطة كانها وان واى ولكن بالاتجاه القصير ( الأتجاه العمودى على الكمر ) مما يعنى أن تلك الشروخ السابقة أصبحت ليست ذات أهمية لأن البلاطة تعمل الان بالأتجاه القصير


اذا رجعنا للكود فان الترخيم ( سهم الهبوط ) المسموح فى البلاطه يتم مقارنته ببحر البلاطه مقسوما على 250 هنا فى هذه الحاله فان سلوك الحرسانه يكون فى السلوك المرن أى عند ازالة الاحمال الحيه والميته فان البلاطه سوف تعود الى وضعها الطبيعى كما كانت تقريبا قبل تحميلها ----- هذا بالاضافه الى أن سهم الهبوط عندما يكون فى حدود اشتراطات الكود فانه لايرى للعامه بالعيين المجرده كما أن الشروح المصحوبه مع سهم الهبوط كذلك لايتم رؤيتها أما فى حالتنا هذه فان سهم الهبوط وصل الى حالة أكبر من المسموح لذلك تم رؤيته بصوره واضحه هذا يعنى أن البلاطه دخلت فى السلوك اللدن وكذلك الشروخ اصبحت بعرض أكبر من المسموح لذلك حتى لو تم رفع البلاطه الى وضعها الافقى باستخدام الجاكات مع أى ادوات رفع مساعده باستخدام الهيدرولك أسفل الجاكات مع اعادة صب الكمره المقلوبه لن يحل المشكله لان البلاطه سوف تعود فى الهبوط مره ثانيه لانها دخلت فى مرحلة اللدونه لذلك فمن وجهت نظرى هو تدعيم البلاطه بكمرات سواء كمرات خرسانه أو كمرات حديد(Steel) موازيه للبعد الصغير للبلاطه بعد اعادة رفعها بالجاكات والهيدروليك لاعادة توزيع حمل البلاطه مع تدعيم الكمره المقلوبه التى يتم تدعيمها أيضا بزيادة مقطعها الخرسانى وزيادة تسليحها سواء يتم ذلك بالخرسانه المسلحه أو باستخدام ال(Steel) هذا والله أعلم 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## م محمد عاشور (21 يوليو 2010)

الشكر لكم جميعاً على إضافاتكم النوعية 
أفادتني كثيراً 
وإن شاء الله نأتي لكم بالصور بعد الانتهاء من الترميم  ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يوليو 2010)

> اذا كانت الكمره المقلوبه الرئسيه والتى تحمل البلاطه مصممه على أساس قطاع مستطيل (Rec. section) عند الركيزه أى غير مرتبطه مع البلاطه أى تم حساب عمقها (d) على أساس أن قطاعها مستطيل فلايوجد مشكله فى أن يتم صب البلاطه اولا ثم يتم صب الكمره بعد ذلك حين تسمح الظروف اما اذا كان عمق هذه الكمره المقلوبه تم حسابه عند الركيزه على أساس أنه قطاع (L-Section) اذن فى هذه الحاله لابد من صب الكمره المقلوبه مع البلاطه فى وقت واحد وليس على مرحلتيين لكى يعمل القطاع (أى لكى يعمل الجزء من البلاطه الذى تم تحديد طوله أثناء التصميم مع الكمره المقلوبه والذى اللجوء اليه فى التصميم أدى الى التقليل من ارتفاع الكمره لانه عمل على زيادة العرض الفعال من الكمره المقلوبه عن العرض الفعلى للكمره)وبما أن هذا الذى يعرفه المصمم فقط لذلك ماعلى المنفذ الا أن يلتزم بالكود من صب الكمره المقلوبه مع البلاطه فى نفس الوقت هذا والله أعلم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الفاضل م اسامة 

اعتقد انه ليس شرطاً ان يتم الصب للجزؤ المقلوب للكمرة مع السقف في وقت واحد - حيث ان هناك اتصال بحديد التسليح للكانات يربط البلاطة بالجزؤ المقلوب كما ان اعتبار القطاع (L-Section مرهون بوجود البلاطة في منطقة الضغط وهي كما تفضلت في حالة الكمر المقلوب بجوار الركيزة 
وممكن للاطمئنان اضافة مادة لاحمة كيماوية قبل صب الكمرة لتقوم بعملية اللحام بين الخرسانه القديمه والجديدة اذا افترضنا اننا في حاجة الي الربط رغم وجود البلاطة في منطقة الضغط مع جزؤ من الكمرة اسفل محور التعادل 



> اذا رجعنا للكود فان الترخيم ( سهم الهبوط ) المسموح فى البلاطه يتم مقارنته ببحر البلاطه مقسوما على 250 هنا فى هذه الحاله فان سلوك الحرسانه يكون فى السلوك المرن أى عند ازالة الاحمال الحيه والميته فان البلاطه سوف تعود الى وضعها الطبيعى كما كانت تقريبا قبل تحميلها ----- هذا بالاضافه الى أن سهم الهبوط عندما يكون فى حدود اشتراطات الكود فانه لايرى للعامه بالعيين المجرده كما أن الشروح المصحوبه مع سهم الهبوط كذلك لايتم رؤيتها أما فى حالتنا هذه فان سهم الهبوط وصل الى حالة أكبر من المسموح لذلك تم رؤيته بصوره واضحه هذا يعنى أن البلاطه دخلت فى السلوك اللدن وكذلك الشروخ اصبحت بعرض أكبر من المسموح لذلك حتى لو تم رفع البلاطه الى وضعها الافقى باستخدام الجاكات مع أى ادوات رفع مساعده باستخدام الهيدرولك أسفل الجاكات مع اعادة صب الكمره المقلوبه لن يحل المشكله لان البلاطه سوف تعود فى الهبوط مره ثانيه لانها دخلت فى مرحلة اللدونه لذلك فمن وجهت نظرى هو تدعيم البلاطه بكمرات سواء كمرات خرسانه أو كمرات حديد(Steel) موازيه للبعد الصغير للبلاطه بعد اعادة رفعها بالجاكات والهيدروليك لاعادة توزيع حمل البلاطه مع تدعيم الكمره المقلوبه التى يتم تدعيمها أيضا بزيادة مقطعها الخرسانى وزيادة تسليحها سواء يتم ذلك بالخرسانه المسلحه أو باستخدام ال(Steel) هذا والله أعلم


 
وبالنسبة لدخول البلاطة في السلوك اللدن - اعتقد ان الخرسانة مازالت في مرحلة الاماهة لان غالبا تم فك السقف بناءا علي بعد البحر القصير في حين ان التحميل تم في الاتجاه الطويل وبالتالي فلم تصل الخرسانة الي مرحلة اللدونه بعد 

لان لو الخرسانة وصلت الي مرحلة اللدونه فلن تستعيد افقيتها مع الصلب من الاساس لانها ستكون متصلبة علي الوضع التي وصلت اليه وهذا يتعارض مع قول حضرتك انه لو عادت الي الافقية سوف ترجع حتي لو تم صب الكمرة - حيث ان عودتها للافقية تعني انها ما زالت مرنة ولو تم الصلب واستجابت لعملية الصلب فهذا يعني انها مرنة وبالتالي فعند صب الكمر مع اصول ومواصفات تضمن جودة مقاومتها للاحمال التي تتعرض لها فان عدم عودة البلاطة للهبوط سيكون مضمون ان شاء الله 




والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / Mecheil Edwar​
> 
> السلام عليكم​
> أنا الذى أشكرك على مداخلاتك الرائعه وحلمك وحسن خلقك ومثابرتك على العلم والمعرفه للاخريين
> ...


أختلف معك مهندس أسامة لسبب بسيط هو وجود أحتكاك بين سطح الخرسانة القديم والجديد مع وجود تسليح رأسى مما يجعل القطاع يعمل كمقطع واحد 



> البلاطه دخلت فى السلوك اللدن وكذلك الشروخ اصبحت بعرض أكبر من المسموح لذلك حتى لو تم رفع البلاطه الى وضعها الافقى باستخدام الجاكات مع أى ادوات رفع مساعده باستخدام الهيدرولك أسفل الجاكات مع اعادة صب الكمره المقلوبه لن يحل المشكله لان البلاطه سوف تعود فى الهبوط مره ثانيه لانها دخلت فى مرحلة اللدونه


أختلف معك مرة أخرى لماذا ؟
لأن الشروخ التى تتحدث عنها هى شروخ نتيجة لان البلاطة تعمل كأنها one way بالأتجاه الطويل للبلاطة أما بعد صب الكمرة ستعمل البلاطة كأنها one way بالأتجاه الأخر وبالتالى أصبحت تلك الشروخ السابقة سواء وصلت تلك الشروخ لمرحلة اللدونة ام لا لن تؤثر كثيرا لأن البلاطة غيرت أتجاه نقل الأحمال 
ولكن يجب على أن اشكرك على تلك النقطة التى لفت النظر إليها انها ملاحظة ممتازة أشكرك عليها وفعلا يجب الانتباه لها جيدا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ الفاضل م اسامة
> 
> اعتقد انه ليس شرطاً ان يتم الصب للجزؤ المقلوب للكمرة مع السقف في وقت واحد - حيث ان هناك اتصال بحديد التسليح للكانات يربط البلاطة بالجزؤ المقلوب كما ان اعتبار القطاع (l-section مرهون بوجود البلاطة في منطقة الضغط وهي كما تفضلت في حالة الكمر المقلوب بجوار الركيزة
> ...


أنا بقول ايه النور ده كله 
أخبارك أيه بش مهندس محى
يارب تكون بألف خير


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يوليو 2010)

المهندس / محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أنت عامل اليومين دول زى هلال شعبان الناس عماله تدور عليه واتنى مختفى وتقلان قوى 


> اعتقد انه ليس شرطاً ان يتم الصب للجزؤ المقلوب للكمرة مع السقف في وقت واحد


ياريس هذه شروط الكود المصرى فى عمل الجزء الفعال من البلاطه مع الكمره فى حالة أخذ تأثير تداخل البلاطه مع الكمره أثناء حساب العمق الفعال للكمره 


> وبالنسبة لدخول البلاطة في السلوك اللد الترخيمن - اعتقد ان الخرسانة مازالت في مرحلة الاماهة لان غالبا تم فك السقف بناءا علي بعد البحر القصير في حين ان التحميل تم في الاتجاه الطويل وبالتالي فلم تصل الخرسانة الي مرحلة اللدونه بعد


 
وهل الترخيم الذى حدث وتم مشاهدته للعامه لايعتبر دخول للخرسانه فى مرحلة التصرف اللدن سواء كان فى الاتجاه الطويل أو القصير للبلاطه ؟ اذن لماذا وضعت اشتراطات الكود وما هى الفلسفه من هذه الاشتراطات 


> لان لو الخرسانة وصلت الي مرحلة اللدونه فلن تستعيد افقيتها مع الصلب من الاساس لانها ستكون متصلبة علي الوضع التي وصلت اليه وهذا يتعارض مع قول حضرتك انه لو عادت الي الافقية سوف ترجع حتي لو تم صب الكمرة - حيث ان عودتها للافقية تعني انها ما زالت مرنة ولو تم الصلب واستجابت لعملية الصلب فهذا يعني انها مرنة وبالتالي فعند صب الكمر مع اصول ومواصفات تضمن جودة مقاومتها للاحمال التي تتعرض لها فان عدم عودة البلاطة للهبوط سيكون مضمون ان شاء الله


يعنى هل أنت موافق أن البلاطه وصلت الى مرحلة اللدونه أم لا ؟
وهل اذا وصلت الى مرحلة اللدونه لايمكن تشكلها والتأثير عليها بقوى أخرى سواء ضغط أم شد ؟؟ 
تقبل تحياتى وعودا سعيدا​


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / Mecheil Edwar
السلام عليكم 


> أختلف معك مهندس أسامة لسبب بسيط هو وجود أحتكاك بين سطح الخرسانة القديم والجديد مع وجود تسليح رأسى مما يجعل القطاع يعمل كمقطع واحد


راجع الكود من فضلك 


> أختلف معك مرة أخرى لماذا ؟
> لأن الشروخ التى تتحدث عنها هى شروخ نتيجة لان البلاطة تعمل كأنها one way بالأتجاه الطويل للبلاطة أما بعد صب الكمرة ستعمل البلاطة كأنها one way بالأتجاه الأخر وبالتالى أصبحت تلك الشروخ السابقة سواء وصلت تلك الشروخ لمرحلة اللدونة ام لا لن تؤثر كثيرا لأن البلاطة غيرت أتجاه نقل الأحمال


سواء (one way ) أو (tow way) المهم البلاطه وصلت الى مرحلة اللدونه فلن تعود الى وضعها الطبيعى وبذلك سوف يكون هناك أحمال اضافيه فى التشطيبات سواء من اعلى البلاطه لجعلها مستويه أو من أسفل لكى نخفى منظر الهبوط فى البلاطه وهذا أيضا لم يؤحذ فى الاعتبار مما يؤكد من أننا نحتاج الى تدعيم البلاطه أولا ثم تدعيم الكمره الرئسيه المقلوبه ثانيا 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده
​


----------



## يسرى الشبكشى (21 يوليو 2010)

كان يجب عدم فك الشدة الخشبية للجزء الذى تم صبه الا بعد صب الكمرات الحاملة للبلاطة, ارى انه يمكن عمل دمسة معدنية ورفع البلاطة المرخمة بالجاكات الهيدروليك ثم صب الكمرات الحاملة وعدم فك الشدات الابعد 28 يوم كامعتاد
مع عمل اختبار تحميل بعد فك الشدات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يوليو 2010)

استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة نوارة - اشكرك علي سؤالك وارجو المعذرة لبعض المشاغل مع بعض الظروف الصحية مما تقلل من مشاركاتي 

الاخوة الكرام جميعاً

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
بداية لكي نحكم علي الموضوع من منطلق علمي وعملي يجب ان نعرف ما معني كلمة لدونة ومتي تحدث ​ 
فاللدونة هي كما تفضل الاخ اسامة الا يحدث ارتداد للعنصر المعرض لاحمال معينة في حالة ازالة الاحمال التي ادت الي الانفعال ​ 
واللدونة بهذا المعني تعتبر عكس المرونة حيث ان المرونة هي ان ينفعل العنصر الانشائي عند تعرضه لاحمال معينة ويتلاشي هذا الانفعال بمجرد زوال الاحمال التي تعرض لها هذا العنصر ​ 
والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هنا هل المرونة تحدث في الخرسانة ام في الحديد ام في كلاهما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فالاجابة علي هذا السؤال يمكن استنتاجها من طبيعة المواد التي نتكلم عنها اي طبيعة الخرسانة والحديد ​ 
فلو نظرنا الي الخرسانه نجد انها عنصر يتحمل اجهادات ضغط بصورة فائقة فهل هي مرنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ نقول نعم الخرسانة مرنة حيث انها عندما تتعرض لضغط تنفعل ويحدث بها انضغاط نتيجة هذا الضغط وعند زواله تعود لطبيعتها :28:​ 
ولو نظرنا الي الحديد نجد انه عنصر يتحمل الضغط والشد معا بنفس القوة ولكننا في الخرسانة المسلحه نستخدمه اكثر في الاماكن المعرضه لعزوم تولد اجهادات شد لمقاومة هذا الشد وبالتالي فالحديد مرن لانه عندما يتعرض لقوي شد ينفعل الحديد يستطيل معها وعند زوال هذه الاجهادات الشادة يعود لاصله يبقي الحديد ايضاً مرن :28:​ 
فطالما ان الحديد والخرسانة يتعرض كل منهما لاجهادات تتناسب مع حد المرونة في كل منهما ولا تزيد عنه فيصبح هذا العنصر في مرحلة المرونة - اي انه طالما تعرض للاحمال التي تقل عن الحد الاقصي لمرحلة المرونة فانه ينفعل معها واذا زالت هذه الاحمال عن العنصر فانه يعود الي حالتة الاصليه ​ 
طيب لو زادت الاحمال عن الحد الاقصي الذي يجعل العنصر في حد المرونة فماذا يحدث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
بالنسبة للخرسانة سيحدث انهيار او كسر - لان طبيعة المادة انها اذا خرجت عن حد المرونة فانها تنهار يعني لو زاد الحمل المسبب لاجهادات ضاغطة علي الخرسانة مما ادي الي ان الخرسانة لا تستطيع تحملها فانها تنهار فجأة - وهذا هو الانهيار القاصف والذي يحدث فجأة بمجرد خروج الخرسانة من حالة المرونة ​ 
وبالنسبة للحديد فان زيادة الاجهادات عليه - اجهادات الشد طبعا - لاننا نعتمد علي الحديد في الخرسانة المسلحه كلية في مقاومة الشد بصفة اساسيه وممكن استخدامة في زيادة مقاومة الضغط اذا لزم الامر - وما يعنينا هنا هو عملية الاجهادات الشادة في اماكن الشد - فلو زادت ماذا يحدث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
يحدث ان الحديد يصل لحالة الخضوع وهي التي تمثل حالة الانهيار في الخرسانه - وحالة الخضوع هنا معناها ان الحديد استطال تحت تاثير الاحمال الزائدة عن حد المرونة مما جعله استطال بلا رجعة - اي انه عند ازالة هذه الاحمال فلن يعود الحديد الي طوله الاصلي وبالتالي سيثبت علي الاستطالة في مرحلة الخضوع ومعني كلمة خضوع انه اصبح خاضع وذليل ولن يستطيع المقاومة واصبح مستلسلماً للوضع الجديد - ونظراً لان الحسابات النظرية في التصميم تهمل الخرسانة في مقاومة الشد وكل هذه الحسابات مبنية علي الحديد وبما ان الخرسانة موجوده اصلا في القطاع ولكنها مهمله كمقاومة للشد فلو حدث هذا الانهيار للحديد بوصوله لمرحلة الخضوع فان استطالته تؤثر علي الخرسانة باظهار شروخ بها حيث ان كل عنصر ينفعل بما يتناسب مع قدرة مقاومته ونظرا لان مقاومة الخرساه في الشد ضعيفه ومهمله فان انفعالها سيكون في الشد قليل ايضا ومن هنا فانفعال الحديد يكون هو الحاكم وبالتالي تظهر الشروخ في الخرسانة بسبب انهيار الحديد وهذا ما نسميه الانهيار المطيلي للعنصر وهو ان تحدث انذارات وشروخ في الخرسانة تساعد علي اتخاذ اللازم نحو الحفاظ علي الهيكل الخرساني ومستخدميه ​ 
وعلماء الخرسانة استغلوا هذه النقطة في ان يكون الانهيارالمرغوب دائماً هو انهيار الحديد في الاماكن المعرضة لعزوم تولد اجهادات ضغط من جهة تتحملها الخرسانة وتولد اجهادات شد من جهة اخري يتحملها الحديد ​ 
طيب ماهي حالة اللدونة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
حالة اللدونة هي ان يصل الحديد لمرحلة الخضوع بحيث لا يستطيع العودة الي طوله الاصلي ​ 
اذاً هذه الحاله هي منوطة بالحديد فقط وغير منوطة بالخرسانه - لان الحديد هو المسئول عن حالة اللدونه :28:​ 
طيب اين تتشكل حالة اللدونة في العنصر الانشائي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تتشكل هذه الحاله في العقد او الاماكن التي بها اجهادات شد - حيث يوجد الحديد - حيث ان هذه الحاله معناها ان الحديد وصل لمرحلة الخضوع بعد تعرضه لاحمال تفوق تحمله في حالة المرونة - لان لو حدثت هذه الزيادة في الاحمال علي الخرسانة كاجهادات ضغط فان الخرسانه ستنهار انهيار قاصف كما هو معلوم للجميع - وساعتها لا هايكون في عقدة لدنه ولا غيره - وهو ده اللي بيحصل في اختبار مكعبات الخرسانة بالمعامل وحتي اسمه اجهاد الكسر ​ 
يتبع ان شاء الله ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يوليو 2010)

نكمل ان شاء الله ................​ 
يبقي حالة اللدونة تتشكل في الاماكن او العقد التي بها اجهادات شد فقط وتفوق قدرة حديد التسليح علي مقاومتها في حالة المرونه مما يجعله يخضع لها :28:​ 
بالنسبة لموضوعنا هنا وبمراجعة الصور نجد ان الترخيم اقصي ما يمكن في منتصف الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطة - وهذا معناه ان هذه العقدة تشكلت عندها عقدة لدنة وهي كما تفضل الاخ الفاضل م اسامة بحيث اصبح الحديد مستسلم وغير قادر علي العودة ومن هنا سنجد ان هناك شروخ في منتصف البلاطه وهذا كلام مظبوط ​ 
وسبب حدوث هذا الترخيم هو ان التصميم للبلاطة في واد والتنفيذ في واد آخر - لان المصمم اعتبر ان البلاطه ذات اتجاه واحد وهو الاتجاه القصير حيث تنتقل الاحمال من البلاطة الي الكمر ومن الكمر الي الاعمده - ونظراً لعدم صب الكمر قبل تعرض البلاطة للاحمال فاصبح الكمر وكانة غير موجود ​ 
وعندما تم الفك للبلاطة ولا يوجد الكمر الذي يتحمل احمال البلاطه وينقلها للاعمده فان الحمل ينتقل بالفطرة الي اقرب اتجاه وهو الاتجاه الطويل - فاصبحت البلاطة ذات اتجاه واحد وهو الاتجاه الطويل واصبحت العزوم في منتصف هذا الاتجاه هي الحمل مضروب في مربع هذا الطول وهو 10 متر - رغم ان المصمم واضع تسليحه كحد ادني في هذا الاتجاه - غير ان السمك محسوب علي الاتجاه القصير وهنا تعرض الاتجاه الطويل لعزوم هائله لم يكن مصمم علي تحملها ​ 
فحدث ان الحديد تعرض لشد في الاتجاه الطويل يفوق حد المرونة بمراحل فمن الطبيعي ان ينهار ويصل الي مرحلة الخضوع وبالتالي تتشكل عقدة لدنه هنا ولن يعود الحديد لطوله الاصلي ​ 
فما الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
لو تم رفع البلاطة بجاكات او قوة خارجية بحيث يعود هذا الديفليكش ولو بقص الحديد في الاتجاه الطويل والذي اصبح غير مجدي وبدون فائده - وكاننا عملنا فاصل عرضي للبلاطة واعدناها الي الوضع الافقي ​ 
وصححنا الوضع بصب الكمر المقلوب علي هذه الحاله واعادة الوضع طبقاً لوجهة النظر الاصليه من المصمم وهي ان الحمل ينتقل في الاتجاه الاخر - القصير - والذي عنده الحديد لم يتعرض لاي انفعال لان العزوم في هذا الاتجاه القصير كانت ستنتج لو كانت الكمرات المقلوبة موجوده وعملت كركيزة للبلاطة في هذا الاتجاه - بحيث ان الحمل يولد عزوم مقدارها الحمل في مربع الطول القصير مقسوماً علي 8 - يعني حديد الاتجاه القصير ليسه بخيره ولم ينفعل ولم يحدث له اي استطاله تجعله في مرحلة الخضوع او تؤدي الي تشكل عقده لدنه في الاتجاه القصير لانه لم يتعرض لاي اجهادات من نقل الاحمال في هذا الاتجاه ​ 
فلو تم تصحيح الوضع واعدنا الحمل الي ان ينتقل في الاتجاه القصير فحتماً سيعود الحديد في هذا الاتجاه الي القيام بمسئولياته ويتحول الي حديد رئيسي ويصبح الحديد في الاتجاه الطويل حديد ثانوي ​ 
فما المشكله في ذلك حتي لو افترضنا ان هناك عقدة لدنة تشكلت بسبب هذا الخطأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
يعني وكاننا اعتبرنا البلاطة في الاتجاه الطويل عبارة عن بلاطتين متجاورتين وبينهما فاصل ولو 5 مم وكل منهما تنقل الاحمال في الاتجاه القصير ​ 
والله اعلي واعلم ​ 
_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (21 يوليو 2010)

والله والله والله انا مستمتع جدا بالمناقشه بين المهندس محي والمهندس اسامه فعلا كل موضوع تضيفولنا الجديد وتزودونا بالمعرفه الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يوليو 2010)

zezodot قال:


> والله والله والله انا مستمتع جدا بالمناقشه بين المهندس محي والمهندس اسامه فعلا كل موضوع تضيفولنا الجديد وتزودونا بالمعرفه الله يبارك فيكم


 
اشكرك اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يوليو 2010)

يعنى المهندس محى ممكن نمنحه جايزة تبسيط العلوم
شكرا على ذلك الشرح المبسط والرائع حقا
تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 يوليو 2010)

للمتابعة وقت لاحق ان شاء الله

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محي الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> وارجو المعذرة لبعض المشاغل مع بعض الظروف الصحية مما تقلل من مشاركاتي


حمد الله على السلامه وادعو الله أن تكون شده وتزول
اولا أشكرك على الشرح الرائع لسلوك الخرسانه فى مرحلة اللدونه


> لو تم رفع البلاطة بجاكات او قوة خارجية بحيث يعود هذا الديفليكش ولو بقص الحديد في الاتجاه الطويل والذي اصبح غير مجدي وبدون فائده - وكاننا عملنا فاصل عرضي للبلاطة واعدناها الي الوضع الافقي ​


المشكله هنا أنه حينما نريد قص الحديد الطويل فى الاتجاه ال 10 م فأننا سوف نجد مكانه هو الحديد الغطاء فى البلاطه الخرسانيه فسوف تكون هناك صعوبه كبيره فى الوصول اليه كما أننا نقوم بعملية تكسير من أسفل لغاء البلاطه الخرسانيه لان الذى سوف يقابلنا هو الحديد الرئسى وهو حديد الفرش والذى يكون فى الاتجاه القصير للبلاطه كل ذلك بعد رفع البلاطه بأى وسيله الى وضعها الافقى فهل تعتقد أن الافضل هو التكسير والقص فى البلاطه المجهده أم التدعيم بكمر ثانوى لهذه البلاطه بدون تكسير وبدون قص فى الحديد؟؟؟
[QUOTEاعتقد انه ليس شرطاً ان يتم الصب للجزؤ المقلوب للكمرة مع السقف في وقت واحد - حيث ان هناك اتصال بحديد التسليح للكانات يربط البلاطة بالجزؤ المقلوب كما ان اعتبار القطاع (L-Section مرهون بوجود البلاطة في منطقة الضغط وهي كما تفضلت في حالة الكمر المقلوب بجوار الركيزة 
وممكن للاطمئنان اضافة مادة لاحمة كيماوية قبل صب الكمرة لتقوم بعملية اللحام بين الخرسانه القديمه والجديدة اذا افترضنا اننا في حاجة الي الربط رغم وجود البلاطة في منطقة الضغط مع جزؤ من الكمرة اسفل محور التعادل ][/QUOTE]


> وصححنا الوضع بصب الكمر المقلوب علي هذه الحاله واعادة الوضع طبقاً لوجهة النظر الاصليه من المصمم وهي ان الحمل ينتقل في الاتجاه الاخر


هنا أهملنا ثأثير فاصل الصب للخرسانه صحيح أن فاصل الصب أفقى وليس فاصل صب رأس ولكن أهملنا تأثير قوة الضغط للخرسانه عند الركيزه على فاصل الصب بين البلاطه والكمره المقلوبه والذى سوف يتحول عند فاصل الصب الى قوى قص ثؤثر على حديد الكانات وهى ليست مصممه على تأثير قوى القص هذه ؟
لذلك أرى الافضل تدعيم الكمره المقلوبه أيضا 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك الصحه والعافيه والعوده السريعه للملتقى​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> يعنى المهندس محى ممكن نمنحه جايزة تبسيط العلوم
> شكرا على ذلك الشرح المبسط والرائع حقا
> تقبل منى خالص التحية


 
مشكور زميلي العزيز م ميشيل وهذا بعض مما عندكم فانت الاكثر روعة :20:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محي الدين محمد​
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة وجزاك الله خيراً علي دعائك ونسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا الي ما يحبه ويرضاه وان يصلح ذات بيننا 

ولا شكر علي واجب اخي الكريم فهذا بعض مما عندكم - انا حبيت اسهب في الموضوع حتي يكون النقاش اكثر وضوح وفائده وحتي نستطيع جذب زبائن آخرين يشاركونا الحوار - :7:-مش عاوزين نكرر موضوع الشداد ونجعل الحوار مقصور علي شخصين او ثلاثه 




> المشكله هنا أنه حينما نريد قص الحديد الطويل فى الاتجاه ال 10 م فأننا سوف نجد مكانه هو الحديد الغطاء فى البلاطه الخرسانيه فسوف تكون هناك صعوبه كبيره فى الوصول اليه كما أننا نقوم بعملية تكسير من أسفل لغاء البلاطه الخرسانيه لان الذى سوف يقابلنا هو الحديد الرئسى وهو حديد الفرش والذى يكون فى الاتجاه القصير للبلاطه كل ذلك بعد رفع البلاطه بأى وسيله الى وضعها الافقى فهل تعتقد أن الافضل هو التكسير والقص فى البلاطه المجهده أم التدعيم بكمر ثانوى لهذه البلاطه بدون تكسير وبدون قص فى الحديد؟؟؟


 
اعتقد عودة البلاطة الي وضعها الطبيعي في حالة المرونة يكون ذاتي ولكن في حالة اللدونة يصعب عودتها لان الحديد اصبح في مرحلة الخضوع - وبالتالي فالمشكله هنا محلولة في حالة ان يتم الصلب لان البلاطة يمكن ان تعود لوضعها الطبيعي في حالة استخدام قوة خارجية تؤثر عليها لاعادتها الي وضعها الاصلي 





> اعتقد انه ليس شرطاً ان يتم الصب للجزؤ المقلوب للكمرة مع السقف في وقت واحد - حيث ان هناك اتصال بحديد التسليح للكانات يربط البلاطة بالجزؤ المقلوب كما ان اعتبار القطاع (L-Section مرهون بوجود البلاطة في منطقة الضغط وهي كما تفضلت في حالة الكمر المقلوب بجوار الركيزة
> وممكن للاطمئنان اضافة مادة لاحمة كيماوية قبل صب الكمرة لتقوم بعملية اللحام بين الخرسانه القديمه والجديدة اذا افترضنا اننا في حاجة الي الربط رغم وجود البلاطة في منطقة الضغط مع جزؤ من الكمرة اسفل محور التعادل


 


> هنا أهملنا ثأثير فاصل الصب للخرسانه صحيح أن فاصل الصب أفقى وليس فاصل صب رأس ولكن أهملنا تأثير قوة الضغط للخرسانه عند الركيزه على فاصل الصب بين البلاطه والكمره المقلوبه والذى سوف يتحول عند فاصل الصب الى قوى قص ثؤثر على حديد الكانات وهى ليست مصممه على تأثير قوى القص هذه ؟
> لذلك أرى الافضل تدعيم الكمره المقلوبه أيضا
> 
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك الصحه والعافيه والعوده السريعه للملتقى​


 

هنا هارجع تاني واقول لحضرتك ان القطاع L-Section او T-Sectionلايؤخذ في الاعتبار الا اذا كانت البلاطة في منطقة الضغط وبالتالي فلن تتعرض الكانات الي شد كما تفضلت حيث ان جزؤ القطاع المضغوط اسفل محور التعادل هو الماخوذ في الحسبان لمقاومة الخرسانه بالعرض الفعال ولاحظ ان حديد الكمرة السفلي في هذه المنطقة يعمل علي زيادة مقاومة الضغط للقطاع وهذا يحدث عند الركيزة حيث العزوم سالبه 

فوجود فاصل افقي في الصب مع ربط الجزئين بالكانات يجعلهما يعملا معاً وخصوصا ان الاجهادات هنا اجهادات ضغط - زي القاعده المسلحه كده لما ترتكز علي القاعده العاديه فنظراً لان الاجهادات كلها ضغط اسفل المسلحه وعلي سطح العاديه فلا احد يهتم بوجود فاصل زمني بين صب العادية وصب المسلحه

انما لو نظرنا في منتصف البلاطه حيث العزوم موجبة والبلاطة ستكون في منطقة شد فان القطاع هنا اصبح قطاع مستطيل وسمك البلاطه داخل ضمن عمق القطاع وتسليح القطاع السفلي موجود في البلاطة نفسها بالاضافة ان الخرسانة هنا للبلاطه في منطقة الشد يعني مهمل تاثيرها في مقاومة الشد وحتي محور التعادل 

وبالتالي فالفاصل الافقي في الحالتين غير مؤثر من وجهة نظري - يعني صب الكمرة مع البلاطه او بعدها بفاصل زمني غير مؤثر بالمرة 

بالنسبة لقوي القص فالاساس في مقاومتها هو القطاع الخرساني وما يزيد عن مقاومة الخرسانه في القص تتحمله الكانات - واحيانا يكون القطاع الخرساني كافي للقص وآمن ولكن لابد من وضع الكانات بالحد الادني طبقا لمتطلبات الكود - والقطاع الخرساني في حالتنا لم يحدث له تغيير - وحتي الفاصل الافقي لا يعتبر تغيير ممكن ان يؤثر في مقاومة القص 
لان القص قوة راسيه تقاوم بمساحة جانبيه - حتي طريقة وضع كمر حديد اسفل البلاطه والتي تفضلت حضرتك باقتراحها تعتبر تحسين لمقاومة القص رغم ان البلاطة من الخرسانه والكمرة من الحديد - وبالتالي لو الفاصل الافقي موجود ولكن الكمرة والبلاطة متلاصقتين فيعتبر هذا تحسين لمقاومة القص ولن يؤثر ايضاً 

يعني لو شخص ما يريد كسر لوح من الخشب بسيف اليد واستطاع ذلك فان كسر هذا اللوح تم بتاثير قوة القص ......... فلو وضعنا لوحين فوق بعضهما فانه سيجد صعوبه اكثر ولو جعلنا المجموعه 3 الواح فالصعوبة تزداد ------- وكل هذا رغم وجود فاصل افقي في الحاله الثانيه و2 فاصل افقي بين الالواح الثلاثة 

وفي حالتنا هذه يجب مراجعة الاحمال واعادة التصميم قبل الشروع في عملية الترميم للبلاطه والكمر ومراجعة القص والعزوم ........... الخ واذا تطلب الامر اي تعديلات او اضافات فيجب تنفيذها علي الفور لاننا اصبحنا امام عملية ترميم 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
في البداية اوجه شكري للمهندس م. محمد عاشور على طرح مثل هذه المشكلة والتي وللاسف الشديد تنم عن فهم المنشات الخرسانية في جميع مستواياته في العمل العمل الهندسي ابتداءا من مدير المشروع المنفذ والمشرف الى ادنى مستوى في المسؤولية وهو نجار الطوبار=نجار الشدة هذه السلسله بكاملها مسؤولة وكل بقدر موقعه.وهذه المشكلة ليست الاولى ولن تكون الاخيرة .
وثانيا اشكر جميع المشاركين في الرد على الموضوع وعلى تحليلهم ولكن هناك عددة نقاط تحتاج الى اعادة تدقيق وتوضيح لان الحلول المقترحة لحل مشاكل التنفيذ وبسبب عدم كفاية المعلومات قد تكون بعيدة عن الحل الصحيح وقد يأخذها البعض كنموذج للحل لمشكلة اخرى وهي كلاهما ليس صحيحا ، ومن اجل التوضيح والتدقيق ٍاذكر النقاط التي سيتم مناقشتها
مشاركة المهندس مشيل ادوارد


> أتى لنقطة أخرى وهى ترميم البلاطة بعد حدوث الترخيم
> الحالة الراهنة -كما أشار المهندس أسامة - عملت البلاطة كانها بلاطة وان واى بالاتجاه الطويل (10 متر) وربما تكون البلاطة قد تعرضت لشروخ عمودية على ذلك الاتجاه ( شروخ موازية للأتجاه القصير بالبلاطة)
> ولكن لا ضرر من ذلك فعليك بتثبيت جاكات ورفع السلابة ثم بعد ذلك صب الكمرة المقلوبة وفى تلك الحالة ستعمل البلاطة كانها وان واى ولكن بالاتجاه القصير ( الأتجاه العمودى على الكمر ) مما يعنى أن تلك الشروخ السابقة أصبحت ليست ذات أهمية لأن البلاطة تعمل الان بالأتجاه القصير


مشاركة المهندس محي



> فواضح ان المشكله مزمنة والمقاول مش فاهم حاجه - والحل هو كما قال الاخ ميشيل اعادة الصلب وصب الكمر المقلوب وعدم فك الصلب اطلاقاً قبل ان يحدث تصلب كامل مع معالجة ولا مانع من وضع اضافات لتحسين مقاومة الخرسانه المصبوبة في الكمر المقلوب - مع اضافة حديد علوي في منتصف الكمر المقلوب - كحديد ضغط اضافي - لتحسين خواص القطاع للكمر المقلوب في منطقة الدفليكشن العظمي في منتصف البلاطه


مشاركة المهندس اسامة نوارة


> اذا رجعنا للكود فان الترخيم ( سهم الهبوط ) المسموح فى البلاطه يتم مقارنته ببحر البلاطه مقسوما على 250 هنا فى هذه الحاله فان سلوك الحرسانه يكون فى السلوك المرن أى عند ازالة الاحمال الحيه والميته فان البلاطه سوف تعود الى وضعها الطبيعى كما كانت تقريبا قبل تحميلها ----- هذا بالاضافه الى أن سهم الهبوط عندما يكون فى حدود اشتراطات الكود فانه لايرى للعامه بالعيين المجرده كما أن الشروح المصحوبه مع سهم الهبوط كذلك لايتم رؤيتها أما فى حالتنا هذه فان سهم الهبوط وصل الى حالة أكبر من المسموح لذلك تم رؤيته بصوره واضحه هذا يعنى أن البلاطه دخلت فى السلوك اللدن وكذلك الشروخ اصبحت بعرض أكبر من المسموح لذلك حتى لو تم رفع البلاطه الى وضعها الافقى باستخدام الجاكات مع أى ادوات رفع مساعده باستخدام الهيدرولك أسفل الجاكات مع اعادة صب الكمره المقلوبه لن يحل المشكله لان البلاطه سوف تعود فى الهبوط مره ثانيه لانها دخلت فى مرحلة اللدونه لذلك فمن وجهت نظرى هو تدعيم البلاطه بكمرات سواء كمرات خرسانه أو كمرات حديد(Steel) موازيه للبعد الصغير للبلاطه بعد اعادة رفعها بالجاكات والهيدروليك لاعادة توزيع حمل البلاطه مع تدعيم الكمره المقلوبه التى يتم تدعيمها أيضا بزيادة مقطعها الخرسانى وزيادة تسليحها سواء يتم ذلك بالخرسانه المسلحه أو باستخدام ال(Steel) هذا والله أعلم


المهندس محي



> وبالنسبة لدخول البلاطة في السلوك اللدن - اعتقد ان الخرسانة مازالت في مرحلة الاماهة لان غالبا تم فك السقف بناءا علي بعد البحر القصير في حين ان التحميل تم في الاتجاه الطويل وبالتالي فلم تصل الخرسانة الي مرحلة اللدونه بعد





> لان لو الخرسانة وصلت الي مرحلة اللدونه فلن تستعيد افقيتها مع الصلب من الاساس لانها ستكون متصلبة علي الوضع التي وصلت اليه وهذا يتعارض مع قول حضرتك انه لو عادت الي الافقية سوف ترجع حتي لو تم صب الكمرة - حيث ان عودتها للافقية تعني انها ما زالت مرنة ولو تم الصلب واستجابت لعملية الصلب فهذا يعني انها مرنة وبالتالي فعند صب الكمر مع اصول ومواصفات تضمن جودة مقاومتها للاحمال التي تتعرض لها فان عدم عودة البلاطة للهبوط سيكون مضمون ان شاء الله



من خلال الاقتباسات السابقة نلاحظ ان هناك رأيين وهما

تكسير البلاطة واعادة الصب من جديد .
اعادة تدعيم البلاطة وصب الكمرة المقلوبة Inverted Beam 
وكما نلاحظ ان الرأيين مختلفين تماما ولكن ايهم اقرب للصواب والامان واقرب للحل الهندسي.
قبل الخوض في الرد وترجيح احد الرأيين انوه ان الهدف في وضع الحلول الهندسة لمشكلة تنفيذية ليس اختيار الاسهل والخوض في مغامرة التجربة.
من خلال ما تم ذكرة من قبل المهندس محمد عاشور ان الهبوط =Deflection تحت تأثير الوزن الذاتي كان بحدود 150 مم وهذا بالتالي يعطي حسب اشتراطات الكود البلاطة قد تعدت الهبوط المسموح به وبالتالي فهي فاشلة ( هناك شرح مفصل لفحصل LOADING TEST FOR SLAB http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-61.html
فاذا اعتبرنا ان البلاطة حملت فقط بوزنها الذاتي وكان الهبوط اكبر من المسموح فنعتبرها فاشلة .
والان اعود للبلاطة فهبوطها كان اكبر بكثير من المسموح والحديد قد وصل مرحلة اللدونة واذا تم اخذ القراءات مع مرور الوقت سنجد ان الهبوط DEF. يزداد واذا تركت ستنهار بالتأكيد تحت تأثير وزنها الذاتي.
والان اذا تم اعادة التدعيم للبلاطة ورفعها حتى تعود لحالتها قبل فك الشدة وقمنا بصب الكمرة المقلوبة فهل سوف تحل المشكلة ؟؟.
من وجهة نظري الخاصة بالتأكد لن تحل المشكلة وانما سنخلق مشكلة اخرى وهي انهيار البلاطة خلال مرحلة فك الشدة وعلى احسن الاحوال خلال الاستخدام وذلك بسبب ان حديد التسليح الرئيسي للكمرة المقلوبة قد وصل لمرحلة اللدونة وبالتالي فان اعادة الرفع للبلاطة لن يعيد حديد التسليح لمرحلة المرونه والتي يتم التصميم عليها فاذا تم صب الكمرة المقلوبة فان البلاطة ستعمل باتجاه واحد (الاتجاه القصير ) وبالتالي سيتم نقل الحمل للكمرة المقلوبة والتي فيها حديد التسليح السفلي في مرحلة اللدون ، أي انه لا يتحمل اية اوزان وهذا سيودي الى هبوط سريع في البلاطة وانهيارها .ناهيك عن ان الخرسانة في هذه البلاطة متشققة بسبب الهبوط الكبير .
لذلك من الافضل ان يتم تكسير البلاطة وعدم استخدام الحديد لهذه البلاطة او الكمرة ومن ثم اعادة الصب حسب الاصول بان يتم صب البلاطة الكمرة المقلوبة وعدم فك الشدة قبل وصول الخرسانه لكل من البلاطة والكمرة للقوة المطلوبة .
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يوليو 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> والان اذا تم اعادة التدعيم للبلاطة ورفعها حتى تعود لحالتها قبل فك الشدة وقمنا بصب الكمرة المقلوبة فهل سوف تحل المشكلة ؟؟.
> من وجهة نظري الخاصة بالتأكد لن تحل المشكلة وانما سنخلق مشكلة اخرى وهي انهيار البلاطة خلال مرحلة فك الشدة وعلى احسن الاحوال خلال الاستخدام وذلك بسبب ان حديد التسليح الرئيسي للكمرة المقلوبة قد وصل لمرحلة اللدونة وبالتالي فان اعادة الرفع للبلاطة لن يعيد حديد التسليح لمرحلة المرونه والتي يتم التصميم عليها فاذا تم صب الكمرة المقلوبة فان البلاطة ستعمل باتجاه واحد (الاتجاه القصير ) وبالتالي سيتم نقل الحمل للكمرة المقلوبة والتي فيها حديد التسليح السفلي في مرحلة اللدون ، أي انه لا يتحمل اية اوزان وهذا سيودي الى هبوط سريع في البلاطة وانهيارها .ناهيك عن ان الخرسانة في هذه البلاطة متشققة بسبب الهبوط الكبير .
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا استاذنا الفاضل م رزق حجاوي - اتمني ان تكون بخير وفي احسن حال ان شاء الله 

بداية اتفق مع حضرتك اننا نتناقش في الموضوع بصفه عامه وارائنا غير ملزمه لاننا لم نري الموقف علي الطبيعه ولم نقم بمعاينة الحاله ودراستها دراسه مستفيضه ولكننا نتناقش في تحليل الاسباب وكيفية العلاج بما يتناسب مع المعلومات المتاحه 

واسمحلي اختلف مع حضرتك في ان حديد الكمرة وصل لمرحلة الخضوع لاكثر من سبب :- 

1- ان الكمرة في الاتجاه الطويل مصممه لتتحمل احمال البلاطة القادمة من الاتجاه القصير لذا فهي مصممه لتحمل احمال كبيرة جداً

2- تسليح الكمرة السفلي اكبر بكثير من تسليح البلاطة لنفس السبب السابق وبالتالي فكيف يصل حديد الكمرة السفلي والموجود في البلاطة لمرحلة الخضوع في حين ان الكمرة لم تتعرض لاي جزؤ من احمالها التي صممت من اجلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - يعني نقدر نقول ان حديد الكمرة السفلي بالبلاطة يعمل وكانه فواتير او كمرة مخفية ذات تسليح اكبر من تسليح البلاطه 

3- تسليح البلاطة في الاتجاه الطويل هو تسليح ثانوي ولم يكن في الحسبان تحمله لاي احمال منقوله في هذا الاتجاه - ولكنه فجاة اصبح تسليح رئيسي ويتحمل لاحمال كبيرة جدا - مع الاخذ في الحسبان طول البحر الكبير جداً والذي يضاعف العزوم والاجهادات - يمكن لو البلاطه كان طولها 5 متر لكانت المشكله غير ملموسه في الاتجاه الطويل 
انا اعتقد ان البلاطة لم تنهار بسبب المتانه التي اضافها تسليح الكمر في الاطراف مما جعل الهبوط يحدث في منطقة البلاطه دون ان تنهار 

وطبعا بالمعاينة علي الطبيعه من الممكن الا نجد شروخ في البلاطه وان وجدت فقد تتوقف عند الكمرة الخارجيه نظرا لان التسليح في مكان الكمرة اكبر منه في باقي اجزاء البلاطه علي اعتبار ان السمك ثابت 

وطبعا المعاينه علي الطبيعه ودراسة الامر دراسة مستفيضه من كافة الوجوه قد تقلب الموضوع راساً علي عقب - وارجو من الاخ صاحب الموضوع ان يخبرنا اذا كان هناك شروخ وتحديد اماكنها بالظبط 

وشكراً 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا استاذنا الفاضل م رزق حجاوي - اتمني ان تكون بخير وفي احسن حال ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع وعلى سؤالك عني .
اعود واختلف معك في التحليل واتفق معك على ان حديد التسليح السفلي للكمرة المقلوبة قد تم حسابها على اساس ان هذه الكمرة ستقوم بحمل البلاطة وان هذه الكمرة لم تحمل بعد ؟.
ولكن عندما تم التصميم كان على اساس ان المقطع بكامل ارتفاعه وليس سماكة البلاطة ؟.
وهنا ومن خلال الصور نجد ان كمرة عملت تماما مثل الكمره باتجاه واحد . فاذا اعدنا التصميم على اساس ان ارتفاع المقطع هو ارتفاع البلاطة وحديد التسليح هو للكمرة المقلوبه سنجد ان الكمرة لن تستطيع حمل ذاتها للمجاز 10 م بارتفاع سماكة البلاطة ويمكن التأكد من ذلك من خلال قياس الهبوط اسفل الكمرة لذلك فان حديد التسليح للبلاطة من المؤكد انه وصل مرحلة اللدونه وعندها لا يمكن استخدام حديد تسليح وصل لمرحلة اللدونة لان التشوهات تزداد تحت تأثير نفس الحمل مع مرور الزمن فكيف اذا زاد الحمل على الكمرة والحديد وصل لمرحلة اللدونه تحت تأثير وزنه الذاتي .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يوليو 2010)

المهندس رزق حجاوى 
السلام عليكم
بداية أود أن أشكرك على مشاركتك وتحليلك للموضوع وطرحك لوجهة النظر
ولكن أختلف معك فى بعض النقاط كما أختلف مع المهندس أسامة نواره فى موضوع اللدونة ووصول الحديد لمرحلة الخضوع كما ذكرتم
للناقش الموضوع خطوة خطوة بالتحليل الانشائى حتى نصل لنتيجة صحيحة
أولا بالمنطق البسيط إذا كانت البلاطة لم تنهار قبل صب الكمرة فهل من المنطقى أن تنهار بعد صب الكمرة؟
نأتى للنقطة الثانية وهى المفصلات اللدنة
سوف نفترض بعض القيم لتسليح البلاطة ونتناقش بناء عليها
أولا الحديد السفلى للبلاطة لنفترض أنه أسياخ قطر 12 مم كل 10سم
التسليح السفلى للكمرة لفترض أنه عدد 4 أسياخ قطر 25 ممم
للناقش الان المفصلات اللدنة وكيف تتكون
لكى تتكون المفصلات اللدنة بمقطع البلاطة بعيدا عن منطقة الكمرة أمر مقبول ووارد 
ولكن بعد صب الكمرة ستعمل البلاطة كأنها بلاطة بالأتجاه العمودى على الكمرة أى أن الحديد الذى وصول لمرحلة الخضوع - بإفتراض ذلك - لم يعد له ضرورة إنشائية فى نقل الأحمال
لأن البلاطة أصبحت تعمل وان واى وسوف تستخدم الحدي بالتجاه القصير (3 متر) وليس بالاجاه الطويل ( 10 متر)

نأتى للنقطة الثانية وهو وصول أسياخ تسليح الكمرة لإجهاد الخضوع أمر غير مقبول لماذا
لأن تلك الأسياخ مصممة لمقاومة العزوم القصوى للبلاطة وهى محملة بكافة أحمالها وعندما يكون سمك المقطع الخرسانى مساوى لعمق الكمرة الخرسانية وبالتالى ذلك المقطع بتلك الحالة الراهنة هو ما نسميه over reinforcement
أى أن مقاومة التسليح أكبر بكثير جدا جدا جدا من مقاومة الخرسانة - الحديث عن منطقة الكمرة- إذن لو سيحدث أى أنهيار لابد له أن يحدث بالخرسانة وليس بالتسليح
لأنه على الوضع الراهن حالة الضعف موجودة لالخرسانة لأن سمكها قليل جدا وليس بالتسليح فحدوث الأنهيار سيكون للأضعف وليس للأقوى ( التسليح)
إذن حديد تسليح الكمرة لم يصل لمرحلة الخضوع على الوضع الراهن 

وبالتالى من المقبول ومن المنطقى جدا أن نقوم بأعمال التدعيم كما سبق وأشارت فى مشاركتى قبل السابقة
نأتى لجزئية هامة جدا وهى وجود التسليح العلوى للكمرة مع الكانات وتثبيتها مع السلابه كان له دور أيضا فى تدعيم تلك البلاطة أن وجود ذلك الحديد جعله يتحمل جزء من قوى الضغط وساهم أيضا بشكل أو باخر فى تدعيم السلابة
من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة أتفق مع المهندس محى أنه لا ضرر أطلاقا من وضع جاكات أسفل البلاطة وصب الكمرة 
ولا داعى أطلاقا لعمل أعمال تكسير أو أضافة أى تسليح سواء للبلاطة أو للكمرة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يوليو 2010)

engmans قال:


> يا جماعه الراجل عايز حل وانا بوافق راى ميشيل انه يرفع البلاطه بجاكات ويعمل التدعيم المطلوب وبعد كده يصب الكمره المقلوبه


 شكرا لك زميلنا الفاضل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يوليو 2010)

برجاء الأطلاع على الأسكتش المرفق للتوضيح








http://www.4shared.com/photo/DsJRaMbB/slab_sketch1.html


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 يوليو 2010)

حقيقة تعجزني الكلمات عن التعبير عن سعادتي بقراءة تلك الموضوعات ذات الأثراء الشديد لمعلوماتنا
شكرا لعمالقة المنتدي
بارك الله فيكم جميعا​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يوليو 2010)

Now I will try to solve the case
Assume the Span Of Slab 10meter
Width Of Slab 3 meter
Thickness Of Slab 25cm
Dimetion Of Each Beam 30cm Widthx 80cm Depth (assume) just to check

Loads:
Own Weight Of slab = 0.25x2.5 = 0.625 t/m2
Finishing Loads =0.2 t/m2 -assumed
Live Load =0.2 ton /m2 -assumed

Now We check the design case
total moment on the beam
total Load = self weght of beam+self weight of slan+Finishing and live load
Self Weight Of Beam = 0.41 t/m
Self Weght Of Slab= 1.5*2.5*0.25 =0.9375 t/m
Live and Finish load = 0.4*1.5 =0.6 t/m

Wtotal = 1.9475 t/m
Maximum moment On the Beam = wl2/10 =19.475 ton-m

Assume Z=0.7d 
So Maximum tenstion Force On Reinforcemnt of Beam =Mu/ z
Maximum tension force of the reinforcemnt bars of beam = 19.475*1.5/0.7*75cm =55.7 ton
so the maximum ultimate force of the bars of beam =55.7 ton


Now, we will study the existing case
We have concrete section
Depth = thickness of slab = 25 cm
Width= width of slab = 300 cm

Assume Reinforcement Of Slab = [email protected]

Loads = only Own Weigh Of Slab
(Note The Slab Not Failed Which means That reinforcemnt Still Workink)
W Self Weight = 0.25 x 3x2.5=1.25 t/m

Maximum Moment = wL2/8
Maximum Moment = 1.25*10*10/8 =15.625 t-m

Assume z=0.7d =0.7*22cm =15.4cm


Maximum Tension Force on Steel Bars = 15.625*1.5*100/15.4
Maximum Tension Force on Steel Bars =152 ton
The tension Force that resisted by slab Reinforcemnt = No Of Bars * capacity of Each bar
so the force = 19 bar * Area of each bar * Fy 
so the force = 19*1.13*3.6= 77 ton
(assume Fy =3.6 ton/cm2)


so the balance force should be resist by Steel Bars of each beam = (152-77)/2
37.5=so the balance force should be resist by Steel Bars of each beam =
but the steel bar of each beam to reach to yeilding need force equal to 55.7 ton

from this simple calculation we can decide that the steel bar of each beam do not reach to yeilding


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يوليو 2010)

معذرة لكتابة المشاركة السابقة باللغة الأنجليزية لصعوبة كتابة الأرقام باللغة العربية
والمشاركة توضح طريقة بسيطة لحساب الأجهادات الواقعة على أسياخ التسليح
وهى طريقة تقريبية ومبسطة الغرض منها توضيح أن حديد الكمرة لم يصل بناء على الحالة الراهنة لحالة الخضوع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> المهندس رزق حجاوى
> السلام عليكم
> بداية أود أن أشكرك على مشاركتك وتحليلك للموضوع وطرحك لوجهة النظر
> ولكن أختلف معك فى بعض النقاط كما أختلف مع المهندس أسامة نواره فى موضوع اللدونة ووصول الحديد لمرحلة الخضوع كما ذكرتم
> ...


 
تمام يا استاذنا الفاضل وهذا هو ما اردت قوله في ان تسليح الكمرة اضاف متانه للبلاطه منعها من الانهيار الكامل 

لان وارد من البداية ان يتم تصميم البلاطة في الاتجاه الطويل وفي هذه الحاله سيتغير العمق ويزداد وايضاً يزداد التسليح في الاتجاه الطويل وفي هذه الحاله لن يحدث ديفليكشن 

ورغم صغر سمك القطاع وقلة التسليح الا ان الانهيار الكلي لم يحدث وهذا معناه ان تسليح الكمر الكبير بالنسبة لتسليح البلاطه -مع اعتبار نفس السمك هو ماتم صبه للكمرة والبلاطة - هو الذي اعطي متانه للبلاطه في هذا الاتجاه عند منطقة الكمر - ولو تم معاينة الموقع سنجد ان الديفليكشن الحادث في منتصف البلاطه هو اعلي قيمة ويقل تدريجيا في الاتجاهين الطويل والقصير 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## احمد_حسن (22 يوليو 2010)

انا راى انة يكسر هذة البلاطة ويتم صبها بعد مراجعة التصميم لهذا الجزء


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
قبل متابعة المشاركة احب ان اعلق على الصور المرسلة





​ 


 
من خلال الصورتين السابقتين يتضح ما يلي

ان المشروع كبير وان استخدام هذه الرمبات سيكون كثيرا ( مول ، مستشفى ، مجمع تجاري ، كراجات ...)​
مستوى التنفيذ جيد وان العمال يلبسون ادوات السلامة وهذا يعطي انطباعا ،على ان شركة المقاول كبيرة وان هناك استشاري.​
ان وقوع مثل هذا الخطأ في التنفيذ مستغرب وان عملية الفك للشدة تمت لاكثر من بلاطة وان العمل جاري لفك باقي البلاطات في المستوى الاعلى .​
نلاحظ ان البلاطة التي تم فك الدعم لها قد تم تدعيمها (المستطيل الاحمر ) وانه كان هناك شدة للكمرة المقلوبة (المستطيل الازرق ) وقد فك الطوبار للكمرة المقلوبة قبل الصب ؟!!!.​
لقد تم صلب الكمرة المقلوبة في المتسوى السفلي للرامب ( اول شاحط ) اما المستوى العلوي لم يتم صبه وانما تم الفك قبل الصب؟! وهذا يشير ربما الى ان فك الشدة كان مقصودا من اجل تكسير الخرسانة بسبب خطا في المناسيب وقد يكون خطأ تنفيذي من العاملين بالموقع ولترجيح اي من السبب يحتاج ذلك الى مزيد من التوضيح من المهندس محمد عاشور .​
واعود للرد على المشاركات السابقة بخصوص طريقة اجراء الحل لاعادة تنفيذ هذه البلاطة بعد حصول الهبوط بمقدار 150 مم هذا على اعتبار ان فك كان خطأ موقعي .​

بخصوص ان الحديد الذي سوف نحتاج له وهو حديد الكمرة السلفي والحديد بالاتجاه القصير انها لم يصلا لمرحلة اللدونه وانهما في مرحلة المرونة وانما وصل الحديد بالاتجاه الطويل (10 م) لمرحلة اللدونه .ولو افترضنا ان هذا لما هو في الواقع . فماذا عن الخرسانة ؟ فهل عندما نرفع البلاطة للمنسوب المطلوب وهو 150 مم هل ستبقى الخرسانة لديها المرونه والعودة للوضع السابق بدون ان تتأثر وتتكسر ؟!.
في الحقيقة اشك بذلك انها ستبقى امنه بعد صب الكمرة المقلوبة وخصوصا عندما تكون الاحمال الحية كبيرة وهناك حركة عليها ؟.
لذلك من باب الاحتياط والامان فان مثل هذا الخطأ في التنفيذ يجب ان يكون علاجة الازالة ، 
وما هو ذنب المالك ان يتحمل خطأ تنفيذي حصل الموقع وخصوصا ان الاحمال للممرات تكون اكبر منها سواءا كانت مباني او مكاتب او مولات وذلك حسب اشتراطات الكود.
وذا تم الحل لهذه المشكلة بالرفع للبلاطة وصب الكمرة المقلوبة فيجب على الاقل ان يتم عمل فحص التحميل Loading Test للبلاطة حسب شروط الكود حتى يطمئن الجميع الى صحة الحل والمعالجة والتنفيذ والا سيبقى العلاج ضمن دائرة الشك وهذا غير مقبول من الناحية الهندسية .
اتمنى ان يتم نقل هذا الموضوع عند الانتهاء من النقاش فيه الى موضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " على الرابط التالي حتى تعم الفائدة ويسهل الرجوع لها.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-86.html​


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محي الدين محمد 
الاخ المهندس/ mecheil edwar
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 







م محى الين محمد قال:


> وعندما تم الفك للبلاطة ولا يوجد الكمر الذي يتحمل احمال البلاطه وينقلها للاعمده فان الحمل ينتقل بالفطرة الي اقرب اتجاه وهو الاتجاه الطويل - فاصبحت البلاطة ذات اتجاه واحد وهو الاتجاه الطويل واصبحت العزوم في منتصف هذا الاتجاه هي الحمل مضروب في مربع هذا الطول وهو 10 متر - رغم ان المصمم واضع تسليحه كحد ادني في هذا الاتجاه - غير ان السمك محسوب علي الاتجاه القصير وهنا تعرض الاتجاه الطويل لعزوم هائله لم يكن مصمم علي تحملها ​





م محى الدين محمد قال:


> تمام يا استاذنا الفاضل وهذا هو ما اردت قوله في ان تسليح الكمرة اضاف متانه للبلاطه منعها من الانهيار الكامل
> 
> لان وارد من البداية ان يتم تصميم البلاطة في الاتجاه الطويل وفي هذه الحاله سيتغير العمق ويزداد وايضاً يزداد التسليح في الاتجاه الطويل وفي هذه الحاله لن يحدث ديفليكشن
> 
> ورغم صغر سمك القطاع وقلة التسليح الا ان الانهيار الكلي لم يحدث وهذا معناه ان تسليح الكمر الكبير بالنسبة لتسليح البلاطه -مع اعتبار نفس السمك هو ماتم صبه للكمرة والبلاطة - هو الذي اعطي متانه للبلاطه في هذا الاتجاه عند منطقة الكمر - ولو تم معاينة الموقع سنجد ان الديفليكشن الحادث في منتصف البلاطه هو اعلي قيمة ويقل تدريجيا في الاتجاهين الطويل والقصير





eng/mecheil edwar قال:


> ولكن أختلف معك فى بعض النقاط كما أختلف مع المهندس أسامة نواره فى موضوع اللدونة ووصول الحديد لمرحلة الخضوع كما ذكرتم
> للناقش الموضوع خطوة خطوة بالتحليل الانشائى حتى نصل لنتيجة صحيحة





>


1- هل رؤيه الهبوط فى البلاطه (أى كان سببه) والرؤيا بالعيين المجرده للعامه بهذا القدر الكبير من الهبوط لايعتبر وصول الحديد الى مرحلة اللدونه ؟؟ واذا لم يكن كذلك ماهو المقياس لمعرفة أن الحديد قد وصل الى مرحلة اللدونه حتى نستطيع الحكم على ذلك ؟
2- اذا حدث هبوط بهذا الشكل فى الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطه اليس ذلك يؤدى الى استطاله فى الحديد فى الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطه أى أن الحديد وصل الى مرحلة اللدونه واذا كان الهبوط فى الاتجاه الطويل مصاحبا معه هبوط فى الاتجاه العرضى ( الاتجاه القصير ) ولكن بصوره أقل أقصى مايمكن هو فى منتصف المسافه اليس ذلك لم يؤدى الى استطاله فى الحديد فى الاتجاه العرضى بقدر حتى لو أقل من الاتجاه الطولى مما ادى الى اجهاد هذا الحديد 
3- هل يتم الاعتماد على بلاطه مجهده وبها شروخ علويه وحديدها فى الاتجاه الطويل وصل الى مرحلة اللدونه وحديدها فى الاتجاه القصير مشكوك فى امره هل وصل الى مرحلة اللدونه أم لا أن تؤدى بنفس الكفاءه لمرور سيارات عليها بعد رفعها وصب الكمره المقلوبه على اساس أنها سوف تعمل فى الاتجاه القصير بدلا من الاتجاه الطويل وهى بها هذه الشروخ يعنى وهى قد وصلت هى الاخرى الى (britle colapse) يعنى لن تعمل بنفس الكفاءه فى الاتجاه القصير؟؟
4- كيف يتم الاعتماد على كمره مقلوبه تم صبها منفصله عن البلاطه وهى بطول 10 م ونحن لم نعرف تصميم قطاعها (d=c1rot(Mu/Fcu*b) هل قيمة ( b) هى عرض الكمره أم تم أخذ شفة البلاطه ( والتى أصبحت منفصله) فى هذه الحسابات وهذا يؤثر فى العمق الفعال لهذه الكمره ؟؟؟
تقبلا تحياتى واتمنى لكم اوقات سعيده​


----------



## م محمد عاشور (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

الإخوة المهندسين الكرام، التحية وبعد 




> ولا شكر علي واجب اخي الكريم فهذا بعض مما عندكم - انا حبيت اسهب في الموضوع حتي يكون النقاش اكثر وضوح وفائده وحتي نستطيع جذب زبائن آخرين يشاركونا الحوار - -مش عاوزين نكرر موضوع الشداد ونجعل الحوار مقصور علي شخصين او ثلاثه


لعل هناك أسباباً لمتلازمة الحوار هذه أخي المهندس محي 
أيا يكن، الشكر موصول للإخوة م. أسامة، م. محي، م. ميشيل، م. رزق على شرحهم المضطرد والمفصل .!

ملاحظات على الهامش: 
- الأخ م. رزق ذكر أن التسليح في الـ inverted beam وصل إلى حد اللدونة Plastic phase، ما أود قوله أن الكمر المقلوب لم ينفذ بعد ليحمل وبالتالي يصل إلى حد اللدونة .! 
- بعد تنفيذ الكمرات المقلوبة ستعود البلاطة للعمل في الإتجاه القصير وتصريف الأحمال باتجاه الكمر المقلوب، الحديد الرئيسي الموضوع لهذه الحالة (وهو الوضع الذي صممت عليه البلاطة إبتداءً) لم يتعرض لإجهادات شد أوصلته إلى الـ Plastic Phase، هل أجد من يتفق معي في هذه النقطة ؟!
- إذا كان الجواب بنعم، فإن تنفيذ الكمر وإعادة دعم السقف والقيام بترميمات بسيطة علوية وسفلية لإخفاء التشققات التي حدثت في السقف من الأسفل يعتبر خياراً مقبولاً .!


مع الإشارة إلى أن ملاحظات الأخ م. رزق "لعبت بعقلي " فصحيح أن الترخيم تجاوز الحد المسموح به بحيث دخلت البلاطة في مجال التصرف اللدن .! :87::87: ما يعني أنها فشلت !!!​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محي الدين محمد
> 
> الاخ المهندس/ mecheil edwar
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> ...


 أتفق معك مهندس أسامة ومع المهندس رزق حجاوى
لابد أن يكون الحديد قد وصل لمرحلة اللدونة وربما يحتاج المقاول إلى تكسير البلاطة وإعادة صبها مرة أخرى وهو الحل الامثل

أكرر شكرى لمشاركتك ومشاركة زميلنا الفاضل مهندس رزق حجاوى وزميلى الفاضل صاحب الموضوع
تحية وتقدير لكم جميعا زملائى الأفاضل


----------



## م محمد عاشور (22 يوليو 2010)

> لقد تم صلب الكمرة المقلوبة في المتسوى السفلي للرامب ( اول شاحط ) اما المستوى العلوي لم يتم صبه وانما تم الفك قبل الصب؟! وهذا يشير ربما الى ان فك الشدة كان مقصودا من اجل تكسير الخرسانة بسبب خطا في المناسيب وقد يكون خطأ تنفيذي من العاملين بالموقع ولترجيح اي من السبب يحتاج ذلك الى مزيد من التوضيح من المهندس محمد عاشور .



حياك الله أخ رزق 

لا يوجد خطأ في المناسيب، فرق المنسوب بين الركيزتين هو 0.75 متر، وهو منفذ بشكل سليم .! الترخيم جاء لنفس السبب الذي تفضل به الإخوة وهو عدم تنفيذ الكمر المقلوب وبالتالي تحميل الوزن الميت للبلاطة على التسليح في الاتجاه الطويل وتصرف البلاطة كما لو أنها كمر (بعرض كبير نسبياً) دون وجود تسليح مناسب لهذه الحالة ما أدى بالضرورة إلى حدوث ترخيم .!

المحير في الأمر أن هذه البلاطة هي الوحيدة التي حدث فيها ترخيم، واحدة، والثانية أن البلاطة المجاورة لها والتي تظهر في الصورة لم يحدث بها ترخيم رغم أن الكمر المقلوب لم يصب بعد .! :8::8:​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يوليو 2010)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> حياك الله أخ رزق ​ لا يوجد خطأ في المناسيب، فرق المنسوب بين الركيزتين هو 0.75 متر، وهو منفذ بشكل سليم .! الترخيم جاء لنفس السبب الذي تفضل به الإخوة وهو عدم تنفيذ الكمر المقلوب وبالتالي تحميل الوزن الميت للبلاطة على التسليح في الاتجاه الطويل وتصرف البلاطة كما لو أنها كمر (بعرض كبير نسبياً) دون وجود تسليح مناسب لهذه الحالة ما أدى بالضرورة إلى حدوث ترخيم .!
> المحير في الأمر أن هذه البلاطة هي الوحيدة التي حدث فيها ترخيم، واحدة، والثانية أن البلاطة المجاورة لها والتي تظهر في الصورة لم يحدث بها ترخيم رغم أن الكمر المقلوب لم يصب بعد .! :8::8:


السلام عليكم 
حسب ما تم ذكرة من المهندس محمد ان الخطأ تنفيذيا وهو القيام بفك الدعم قبل ان يتم صب الكمرة المقلوبة .
والان كل الامور بين والشرح بين يديك ولك حرية الاختيار اما ان تأخذ الامر بالحل المباشر وهو تكسير هذه البلاطات او الذهاب في مغامرة محاولة رفع البلاطات وصب الكمرات المقلوبة ومن ثم اجراء فحص التحميل للبلاطات حسب اشتراطات الكود او البقاء في دائرة الشك ان هذا سيكون ناجحا ام ستكون هناك مشكلة في المستقبل ولا نعلم متى ستحدث لا سمح الله.
اما بخصوص حيرتك 


> والثانية أن البلاطة المجاورة لها والتي تظهر في الصورة لم يحدث بها ترخيم رغم أن الكمر المقلوب لم يصب بعد


هذا ممكن لان البلاطة المجاورة لها كما هو واضح بالنسبة لي (اذا لم اكن مخطئا ) ان يوجد كمرة ساقطة drop beam في الجهة المقابله للكمرة المقلوبة وهي التي اعادت توزيع الاحمال بحيث تمكن البلاطة من العمل بهبوط اقل بكثير من الاولى كما تذكر.
وهناك ملاحظة على البلاطة على انها في هذ الحالة تعمل كبلاطة فطرية Flat Slab مستندة على الاعمدة (حالة البلاطة الاولى ذات الهبوط الكبير ) .
أما ما يحيرني انا ايضا والذي اخشاه ان تكون من جهاز المقاول ؟!!!
او تكون من جهاز الاشراف .....؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يوليو 2010)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> 
> الإ
> أيا يكن، الشكر موصول للإخوة م. أسامة، م. محي، م. ميشيل، م. رزق على شرحهم المضطرد والمفصل .!​
> ​


​
thanks for your kindness my dear brother


----------



## هاني علي 26 (22 يوليو 2010)

مهندسينا الكرام استفسار من حضرتكم انا قرات جميع المشاركات والذي فهمته ان المصمم بيصمم علي اجهاد الخضوع لان لو زاد الحمل عن هذا الاجهاد سوف يدخل في مرحله اللدونه والخرسانه ماده مرنه وليست ماده لدنه ومع ثبات الحمل يزداد استطاله الحديد وهذا سوف يؤثر علي الخرسانه من وجود تشرخات بها ومن ثم ينتج صدأ للحديد وينهار المنشأ هل كلامي صحيح 

ولي استفسار اخر ممكن ان يخص الموضوع في بعض المهندسين اجاز باستخدام الحديد المتجمع من المنازل التي انهارت في غزه بسبب الحرب عليها هل هذا يجوز وان جاز فالمفروض ان الحديد وصل الي مرحله اللدونه 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 يوليو 2010)

> ماهو المقياس لمعرفة أن الحديد قد وصل الى مرحلة اللدونه حتى نستطيع الحكم على ذلك ؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سؤال مهم..ارجو من اساتذتنا الجواب عليه
وهل تجاوز الانحراف المسموح به يعني ان الحديد وصل الى مرحلة الخضوع..لان الانحراف deflection من متطلبات التشغيل serviceability وليس الانهيار collapse


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> سؤال مهم..ارجو من اساتذتنا الجواب عليه
> وهل تجاوز الانحراف المسموح به يعني ان الحديد وصل الى مرحلة الخضوع..لان الانحراف deflection من متطلبات التشغيل serviceability وليس الانهيار collapse


برغم تحفظاتك السابقه فان الحكم النهائي للوصول الى أن الحديد فى الخرسانه قد وصل الى مرحلة الحضوع هو اختبار التحميل للسقف أو العنصر الانشائى عن طريق محتبر وتحديد سهم الهبوط ثم اعادة القراءات بعد 24 ساعه من التحميل لتحديد مدى ارتداد السقف الى وضعه الطيبعى أم لا ؟ عندها يمكن الحكم النهائى على أن الحديد قد وصل بالفعل الى مرحلة الخضوع وهذا سوف نصل اليه بخبرة المهندس الاستشارى المشرف المشرف على المشروع اذا رأى قيمة سهم الهبوط بقيمة مضاعفه عن المسموح فى الكود بعد التأكد أن ذلك هو انحراف وسهم هبوط وليس عيب فى التنفيذ فانه سوف يوصى بعمل احتبار تحميل ----------------- هذا رأى الشحصى والله اعلم
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## م محمد عاشور (24 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> برغم تحفظاتك السابقه فان الحكم النهائي للوصول الى أن الحديد فى الخرسانه قد وصل الى مرحلة الحضوع هو اختبار التحميل للسقف أو العنصر الانشائى عن طريق محتبر وتحديد سهم الهبوط ثم اعادة القراءات بعد 24 ساعه من التحميل لتحديد مدى ارتداد السقف الى وضعه الطيبعى أم لا ؟ عندها يمكن الحكم النهائى على أن الحديد قد وصل بالفعل الى مرحلة الخضوع وهذا سوف نصل اليه بخبرة المهندس الاستشارى المشرف المشرف على المشروع اذا رأى قيمة سهم الهبوط بقيمة مضاعفه عن المسموح فى الكود بعد التأكد أن ذلك هو انحراف وسهم هبوط وليس عيب فى التنفيذ فانه سوف يوصى بعمل احتبار تحميل ----------------- هذا رأى الشحصى والله اعلم
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​



:20::20::20::20:
كلام منطقي بدون أدنى شك .!
لو كانت العين المجردة ورؤية الترخيم وحدها تكفي للحكم على التسليح - هل وصل إلى Plastic Phase - لما وضع الكود limits للهبوط .! ولأصبح الترخيم - أي ترخيم - يعني بالضرورة أن الحديد وصل إلى حد الخضوع لكن الأمر ليس كذلك .! الترخيم مسموح به في نطاق قيم محددة لأنه في المحصلة عامل إضعاف في الـ serviceability لا في مقدرة العنصر على مقاومة الأحمال وهذا ما أشار م. خالد الأزهري .! بمعنى أنه لو كان ضمن قيم مسموح بها في المشكلة موضع الدراسة لما كان هنا موضوع يتحدث عنها  لكن لأن القيم تجاوزت المسموح به فإنه لابد من إجراء الاختبارات التي أشرت إليها :20:
مع ملاحظة أن الكود الأمريكي مثلاً وضع الترخيم ضمن الـ strength and serviceability requirements 

لكن من باب الإنصاف للعقول، فليس من المنطق أن يصل الترخيم إلى القيمة المذكورة أعلاه ولا نعتقد مبدئياً أن الحديد وصل إلى مرحلة الخضوع .!​


----------



## احمد فتحى الجلداوى (15 أبريل 2011)

انا رايى انه اسلم حل له هو تكيسير البلاطه لانه على المدى البعيد يحدث تغيرات فى الخرسانه long term deflection وهو ما يعنى هبوط بمرو الزمن ومعنى ذللك ان البلاطه ستصبح غير امنه فلابد من تكسيرها 
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## kotoz99 (19 يونيو 2011)

بعد قراءة كاملة للموضوع 
لاحظت وجود رايين 
احدهما ميل لة وهو التكسير او زيادة التدعيم
ولكن اشكو فى الموضوع من قلة المعلومات عند طلبها من كبار المنتدى حتى يتم النقاش


----------



## أنوريحيى (22 يونيو 2011)

انا متفق مع هذا الحل (حيث يتم وضع جاكات اسفل البلاط وترفع الجاكات حتى يخف الحمل ثم يتم عمل الكمره المقلوبه مع عمل شدة قويه اسفل الكمره ولا تفك إلا بعد تمام عملية الشك)


----------



## terhaga (23 يونيو 2011)

اخوانى المهندسين الافاضل لاننسى ان هذه Ramp slab وهذا يعنى انها ستحمل سيارات متحركه لذا لابد من اخذ الاحتياط والله اعلم


----------



## Moh_agawi (23 يونيو 2011)

أتفق مع الراى على رفع البلاطة بواسطة جاكات وصب الكمرة المقلوبة 
فالواضح أن هذه الحالة عيب تنفيذ وليس عيب تصميم
مع وضع حديد سفلى أضافى للكمرة المقلوبة مكانه داخل الكمرة فوق الخرسانة المصبوبة وأيضا وضع حديد علوى أضافى عند أرتكاز الكمرة والغرض من الحديد الأضافى هو لزيادة الجساءة للكمرة لمقاومة الأحمال الزائدة من الترخيم الحادث.
ويتم صب الكمرة وعدم فك الجاكات أو الكمرة ألا بعد أسبوعين على الأقل

وفى حالة أذا تبين ظهور شروخ بالبلاطة فيتم فتحها وعلاجها بعد ذلك


والله الموفق،،،


----------



## بشارعرب (23 يونيو 2011)

برأي أن تكسير البلاطة هو الحل الأسلم ولكن ذات الكلفة الأكبر ، لذا أنا مع عملية تدعيم البلاطة من خلال رفعها بجاكات لتصل إلى مستويها ثم يتم إعادة دراسة الجائز المقلوب على إرتفاعه الأصلي مطروح منه إرتفاع الجزء المصبوب والتسليح السفلي الذي سينتج من الدراسة الجديدة يتم إضافته بالكامل للجائز المقلوب كون التسليح السفلي الأصلى إذا كان مصبوب مع البلاطة فإنه دخل مرحلة اللدونة فنهمله ونضيف قضبان جديدة للجائز ومن ثم يتم صب الجائز المقلوب وتفك القوالب بعد وصول الجائز للمقاومة المطلوبة ومن ثم نطبق تجربة التحميل للتحقق من أن السهم الذي سينتج سيكون ضمن متطلبات الكود وبعد نجاح التجربة يمكن أن نعمم عملية التدعيم على باقي البلاطات وإنشاء الله ستكون النتائج مرضية


----------



## صفاء الإيمان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استفدت كثيرا من الموضوع لأني بحثت كثيرا مسبقاً عن مواضيع الترخيم و لكن خبرتي متواضعة و الذي تعرضت له مرة بيم طويل ستة متر و ثلاثين سم في سقف خمسة و عشرين سم ليس نظام فرام كما هو هنا و لم احمله كثيرا تفاديا للترخيم ، ولكن المهندس المدقق في النقابه نصحني بأن أزيد الحديد العلوي تفاديا للشقوق العلوية و ليعيش الباطون العلوي متحملا الضغط ، فممكن أن يزيد الحديد العلوي
و شكرا


----------



## بشير العنزي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...انا اتفق مع الكثير من الاخوة والاساتذة المهندسين في بعض النقاط واختلف معهم في نقاط اخرى...غير اني اتفق 100 % مع كلام الاستاذ رزق حجاوي فالحل هو التكسير وازالة الحديد بالاتجاه الطويل(لانه حصلت به استطاله) نتيجة للهبوط الذي زاد عن الحدود المسموحه حسب ما تم ذكره..ثم اعادة الصب للسلاب مع البيم سوية...هذا هو الحل الاسلم فهناك دائما احمال غير متوقعه.


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (4 فبراير 2012)

بصراحه بعد استمتاعى بهذا الشرح الرائع لكافه المهندسين الافاضل , مع اختلاف ارأهم فى بعض الاحيان , ولكنى استفدت وتعلمت من حضراتكم الكثير , والذى لم استطيع تعلمه من المهندسين الذين تعاملت معهم لسنين . كم تمنيت وانا بقرأ هذه المعلومات ان انال الشرف والعمل بصحبه اى احد منكم , لأنى ارى فى ذلك تحول كبير لثقافتى . اشكركم جميعا .


----------



## AHMED ELGRETLY (18 فبراير 2012)

حسب إستخدام العنصر الأنشائي فإن كان يتعرض لأحمال متكرره أو أحمال كبير فيتم تدعيم هذا العنصر
بالانواع المختلفة للتدعيم المتاحة .


----------

